# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سنكرس من صنع يديك

## شجن

هو مو اسنكرس بالضبط بس يشبهه


نبتدي المقادير:
ملعقتين زبدة
ملعقتين زبدة الفول السوداني 
ثلاث ملاعق فول سوداني 
علبة حليب نستله المحلى
علبتين بسكويت مطحون
علبيتن دريم ويب بالشوكلاته
علبة قشطة

الطريقة:
نخلط الحليب مع الزبدة وزبدة الفول السوداني والبسكويت والفول السوداني ملاحظةتكسير الفول حتى يصبح مجروشاً) وتوضع عليه المقادير المخلوطة بالصينية ثم نخلط بالمظرب الكهربائي القشطة والدريم ويب ونصبه في الصينية ويوضع في الثلاجة.
بيصير لذيذ عقب ماتطلعينه من الثلاجة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة والله اخيه شجن ...

اذا سويته لاتسنى .. (5) ...

الله يعطيك العافيه ...

----------


## شجن

العفو

خلاص بس جهز سيارة اسعاف اخاف يصيبك شيء 


وتسلم على المرور

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

مشكوره خيتوا ونشاء الله اليوم اجربها  قولى يارب تطلع حلوه بس

----------


## شجن

العفو عاشقة الزهراء

وان شاء الله تطلع عدله

واذا نجحت قولي ليي عشان تشجعيني واسويها


وتسلمي على المرور

----------


## دموع السماء

مشكور اختي شكله اسنكرس لذيذ ممممممم

----------


## كراميل

[align=center]
 شكلها مره تجننن ولا سهله 
مشكوره اخيه شجن على الحلووو
راح اجربها عما قريب 
كراميل[/align]

----------


## شجن

العفو اخواتي 

وتسلموا على المرور

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

تسلمين اختي شجن ويعطيك العافيه 
كل الموده

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

تسلمي شجن
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية
يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## محبة البضعه

مشكور أختى ع الطرح

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*من زمان ادورها وزين لقيتها لانها بجد لذيذه والحين بروح اسويها*

*مشكوووره اختي شجن ما قصرتي*

----------


## hope

يسلمووووو على الطرح

يعطيك ريب الف عافيه 


تيحاتي

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

شكرا على موضوعك المميز

----------


## شموخ عزي

يسلمووو غناتي شجن ع الوصفه


يعطيك العاافيه


لاعدمناك 



ننتظر جديدك


موفقه

----------


## همسة ألم

مشكورة أختي شجن  على الخلطة ويعطيك ألف عافية :)

----------


## khozam

سوتها في البيت وعفست الدنيا وامي تهدر عليّ ههههه

بس طلعت غير شكل بعد ما حطيت ليها اسكريم مع الحليب <<<< ما كان عندي الا ابو علم

تعرفي تعفيس الصبيان  

تسلمي خيوة على السنكرس

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووو
يعطيك العافية
انشاء الله في المستقبل نجربها

----------


## ام زينب ونور

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة ع الطرح الأكثر من رووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

_يسلموووووووو_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووووو عالحلى الرااااااااااائع
حنا نسويه في البيت بصراحه لديييييييييييييييييييد

----------


## احلى ليل

اشتهيت اجربها

شكلها حلوة

يسلمووو شجن على الصفة

----------

